# Rigging clinic Saturday at Hot Spots Bait and Tackle!!!!



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Just in case you are not a member on the GCKFA forum I wanted to let everyone know about the rigging clinic Sat 8/13/11. If you need help just bring your kayaks. I hear a rumor of some fish being fried as well. We are following the clinic with a fish at the 3mile bridge. The fun starts at 2pm fishing afterwards. I hope to see everyone there! This will be my first one and am eager to learn. Hot Spots also carries some basic kayaking need such as anchor trollies rod leashes and the stick it anchor pin. Hope to see you there.

Chad


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*Rigging Clinic/Fishing Event*

As a follow-up to Chad's post above, here is the post I originally put on the GCKFA forum.

_The Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Club is hosting a Rigging Clinic/Night Fishing event on Saturday August 13, 2011 at Hot Spots Bait & Tackle in Gulf Breeze, FL. _

_So for those of you who have asked "How Do I……."?, we will be gathering at 2:00 PM to tinker/drill/talk/visit until it's time to head to 3 Mile Bridge for some night fishing. We will wrap up the rigging and head to the launch ramp in time to splash before sunset. _

_If you have a kayak rigging project to work on, bring all of the parts. We'll have tools and extra hands to help. Many veteran kayak anglers will be there to assist. We can warn you off from mistakes we have made. If you have a fully rigged kayak, bring it to show off and let others see your working ideas. It always helps to see rigged kayaks and the advantages of gear placement. In other words, we are going to stand around and give each other advice on where to drill holes in our yaks. Look through your spare yak equipment and bring whatever you can spare for your buddies that may need what you aren't using. If we end up with extra stuff, you can take it home or trade with others or donate it to the club for someone to use in the next rigging workshop. Let's fill up the parking lot at Hot Spots. _

_If you have some fish that you can donate to a fish fry, please bring it. GCKFA will provide fish, refreshments, paper products and condiments. BYOB. _

_Hope to see you there,_

_Benny_


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Btt


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Whens the next one for rigging.
ill be on the charter I won at the hook line n sinker seminar so cant make it this time


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Ox, good luck fishing.
We usually do one right after Christmas so people can mount the things they got as presents.
If there is a need for one before that it can be called quickly. Also, many of us are open to assisting with rigging one-on-one so if you need help just ask.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok thabks alot ill get ahold of you when I have more to rig so its not just one thing


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice article by Chris in the PNJ today - great lead-in to the Rigging Clinic...


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeh LOVE my mug shot... haha didnt expect to wake up to txt msgs reading: DOOD your in the news paper and its not in the felony section!!!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Can someone find it online and pass a link I wanna read it?

Chase


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Chris thanks for the article it was very well written. See ya Saturday.

Chad


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20110811/SPORTS05/108110307/Rigging-your-kayak-can-fun-fishing?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|Sports|s


edit picture in the PNJ is the same one as me and ardemius i think it was sunday holding our reds up


----------



## splitcoasts (Jul 13, 2011)

If someone could bring an extension cord it would be greatly appreciated. Gotta use my wood burning tool to fix up a few weak/leaky areas from dragging on cement. 

Cya there.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Not sure I can make it... gotta see my Grandson  priorities come first


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

*Fishing*

What side of the 3 mile bridge is everyone fishing?


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Running late on my way with canopy tent extension cord power strips power tools and bits


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm hoping to make it after work. Where's the launch point for 3 mile? Is that the same launch as Project Green Shores?


----------



## angelschauer (Jun 16, 2011)

Had a wonderful time meeting everyone. Sorry we did not make the fishing, water too rough for our tandem kayak and all our gear. Look forward to fishing with everyone in the future.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah i hated to miss it too. went out to the beach first thing in the AM and got skunked, woke up from my nap about 2:30:wallbash:


----------



## splitcoasts (Jul 13, 2011)

Ha I did the same thing. Went out to chickenbone, weird weather with all those low grey clouds. Caught some small cobia around the yellow buoy thing and caught a spanish trolling a gotcha on the way in. Several small cigar minnows got chopped in half, probably spanish. No busting fish anywhere. Then home for a giant nap.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

It seems alotta naps were caught............................


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL I also caught AlOT of naps.... the heat killed my butt...1 spanish on sat I am wondering where all the kings went


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

heres some pics


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Here are some photos I got..:thumbup:


----------

